# Halloween Countdown Sign



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well since the one I just bought today isn't digital, I'll hang it up when I set out my other decorations and have to wait to start the countdown at 39 days.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My sign starts out at 99 days. I think I may wait until I return from vacation after Labor Day.


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

is it for indoor use? if so, i'd put that sucker up right away!!!! it's the next big holiday, well, excluding labor day.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

No, it's an outdoor sign. I put it on my porch.


----------



## MET42 (Nov 9, 2008)

Where did you get the countdown sign? This sounds like a cool idea. Any pic of it or web site?


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

hmmm......i would wait till the day after labor day then. but that's me. if it makes you happy, put it out now! i do remember a house near me last year that had their Halloween decorations outside super early and it made me smile from ear to ear.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

They had this sign at Michaels several years ago. I know that some people on the forum bought and modified them into tombstones. I've never got around to that. I haven't seen them available for sometime.

I did a quick google search and can only find the bottom half of the sign. The top has a witch and broomstick. I didn't want to run out to my garage.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats super cool.. I would put it out after labor day


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I usually put mine up Labor Day Weekend.

-Z


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I wish I had one....need to figure out how to build one


----------



## DarkMatter (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a Happy Halloween Countdown the Days Sign NIB on ebay. Although it is for indoor use only.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I love that sign!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

We put out ours last weekend. We have the one from Michael's that was posted but we modified it a little. We painted over "the witching hour" part and painted the witch hand black and just display the bottom portion.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

That's a great idea. I always wanted to change it up, but it usually falls far down my prop list and I run out of time.

I've seen some great tombstones made from the bottom portion.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I sooooo need to get me one of those signs! I love it!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

i have that sign also.
I figured since it could countdown from 99 days, that when I would put it out


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I would put it out one month before halloween.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, never saw that one and really like it! I bought a mailbox countdown clock from Fleetfarm after xmas. It was on sale and reduced a lot. I think I picked it up for around $20 down from about $55. I know it was a great deal but, I was still hesitant. It's for outdoors and the clock is really easy to take off the back since it's just held on with little wire L brackets and can actually slide right up and out. It also has pre drill holes so I screwed it onto the back of the wood headstone I'm making this year. Wish I had yours though so I could put it in our picture window and not have to worry about someone stealing the one I'm making.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Found a picture of mine from a couple years back. I love it and haven't seen it at Michaels since 2008.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I think a digital outdoor sign should go up after Labor Day. My dream is to build a small Nightmare Before Christmas countdown clock (see photo) to hang in an inconspicuous place in the house and count down 365 days a year!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Whenever you want my dear. Your yard, your business.

Don't let perceived judgements from morons hinder your enjoyment.


----------

